# Green EBoard questions and reviews.



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I was at a distributor yesterday and they mentioned about piloting Green EBoard. I never paid much attention to it but it seems like a hot product in Vancouver since Whipple is always talking about it.
Has anyone else here used it or have any reviews? The reason why I ask is because as the supplier rep was talking about it, another customer jumped in saying it was Chinese stuff :blink: and that kind of worried me.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Whipple is always talking about it......
> it was Chinese stuff.


Those 2 statements alone would make me stay away from it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I believe there is a review floating around in the tile section. Maybe it's the kitchen/bath section. 

I was asked to not talk about it. :chinese:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Try it Todd. The board is great.

You need to board a few showers to get a true sense for how multi functional the stuff is but once you've tried it you'll ***** about every other board.

Not sure it's priced as well back East compared to the West Coast - I think it unloads right here in Vancouver.

Cuts great.

Super strong.

Little deflection.

Smooth Side.

Rough Side.

I ran it through it's paces and installed it in my daughter's bathroom.

Had a top builder review it and spec in a twenty million dollar custom we worked on.

The board is fire rated - insect resistant and Bio Degradeable. I always apply a topical waterproofing material personally but it's rated like cement board and can be simply taped in a shower and it's good to go.

JW


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You want bio degradable in a shower?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You want bio degradable in a shower?


That's where I'm confused? How is something fire rated and biodegratable... I wonder if this is kinda like Hardie Board, I've torn some out and mold/mildew was absorbed into it.
I'll have to look at it if they bring it in but its not looking like a winner. If it was a foam type board I'd be less concerned in that while its on the boat coming over :laughing::chinese: the water and moisture wouldn't disrupt it.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I believe there is a review floating around in the tile section. Maybe it's the kitchen/bath section.
> 
> I was asked to not talk about it. :chinese:


Do you have a link for that thread? I vaguely remember..and why can't you talk about it?? Isn't this a forum.. is Green Eboard suing you :blink:


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Does it meet any of the standards for board's?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ee3 said:


> Does it meet any of the standards for board's?


It's made in China. That's sub-standard enough for me.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> It's made in China. That's sub-standard enough for me.


Sweet! that means I can cut it by Karate Chop :shuriken:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ROVACON said:


> Sweet! that means I can cut it by Karate Chop :shuriken:[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's funny
> :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

ROVACON said:


> Sweet! that means I can cut it by Karate Chop :shuriken:



We prefer using a standard razor blade (box cutter) and a knee strike.

I have stock of this Green EBoard out in the rain and cold. Then in the sun and it's good to go.






That's David - my Journeyman showing you how it's done.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Surely you're makin enough scratch to buy David a real knife ain't ya John? :blink::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cuttin Chinese food is vedy tricky.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus said:


> Cuttin Chinese food is vedy tricky.


Even after i cut it,i still feel hungry.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Surely you're makin enough scratch to buy David a real knife ain't ya John? :blink::laughing:


David has the fancy Olfa - the black one. I get the beat up ones and store promos. That's all you need.

Drilling out for fixtures is easy with wood drill bits, hole saws and drywall tools. Lately we drill a series of tight 1/4" holes side by side around the thermostatic control valves locations and bang out the plug.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This just in...

I will not try this stuff until JDub makes a youtube video featuring David performing karate chops on it :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> This just in...
> 
> I will not try this stuff until JDub makes a youtube video featuring David performing karate chops on it :laughing:



Stand by. We'll see how many boards he can crack with one strike.

JW


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> David has the fancy Olfa - the black one. I get the beat up ones and store promos. That's all you need.
> 
> Drilling out for fixtures is easy with wood drill bits, hole saws and drywall tools. Lately we drill a series of tight 1/4" holes side by side around the thermostatic control valves locations and bang out the plug.


I was just giving you a hard time. I have heard people talk about those Olfas for years...never used one myself - I hate snap blade knives. They feel flimsy to me. I love these:

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/Product.aspx?productId=UtilityKnives The Lenox Gold blades are sweet too. I keep one of each loaded with standard, serrated, and hook blades. It's funny the guys always pick on me about my knives yet they ask me at least 4 times a day if I have mine on me (which I always do) :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Stand by. We'll see how many boards he can crack with one strike.
> 
> JW


That's funny... Also, he has to wear a black ninja suit and a purple headband that says "Donatello" :whistling:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

TechDawg said:


> he has to wear a black ninja suit and a purple headband that says "Donatello"


Wouldn't that make Whipple Splinter?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I was just giving you a hard time. I have heard people talk about those Olfas for years...never used one myself - I hate snap blade knives. They feel flimsy to me. I love these:
> 
> http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/Product.aspx?productId=UtilityKnives The Lenox Gold blades are sweet too. I keep one of each loaded with standard, serrated, and hook blades. It's funny the guys always pick on me about my knives yet they ask me at least 4 times a day if I have mine on me (which I always do) :whistling


I have a Fat Max folding blade like these. Here we call these type Carpet Cutters since most of the carpet pros have these with either straight or hooked blades.

I'll dig it out - I have not tried it with the Green EBoard. I do agree you can apply more force with this type of cutter.

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> That's funny... Also, he has to wear a black ninja suit and a purple headband that says "Donatello" :whistling:


That won't happen - but I do see a contest starting. I'm betting I can chop more boards than David. And would go as far to say more than any of you. I did spend all that time washing my dad's car when I was little.

JW


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Once you go OLFA you never go back...and I was a proud user of the Lennox gold blades too...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Once you go OLFA you never go back...and I was a proud user of the Lennox gold blades too...



Put do you buy the black blades or the silver. My money is on the silver - I have never found the blacks ones to be better in any way. Except for draining my wallet faster.

JW


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a black man...I buy them in the combo packs at Canadian Tire when they go on for 40% off.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Black blades for carpet and vinyl....budget blades for everything else.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sold on the Black Ones.

I'll have to put them head to head with the silver blades. I have noticed that my silver blades are snapping easier than before. Or perhaps it's just me getting more forceful with the blade.

Took a face shot the other day cutting in a niche. Blade snapped and hit my check at mock five. That will learn ya.

JW


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

They definitely perform better with carpet...they hold their edge a lot longer,and definitely sharper to start with.....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Groutface said:


> They definitely perform better with carpet...they hold their edge a lot longer,and definitely sharper to start with.....


Hmmm.

Most stuff I'm cutting is backer board and that edge does not last that long. I use about 2 blades a day when we are boarding.

After the face shot I'm going to try that old Fat Max blade again for a boarding job and see if it works any better. I've never had one of those blades break on me.

JW


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Most stuff I'm cutting is backer board and that edge does not last that long. I use about 2 blades a day when we are boarding.
> 
> ...


I do find them to be more brittle. When you snap one blade a lot of time the pressure makes two go.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe the black blades are made in China?

I use Masterforce from Menards and they're made in the USA. 
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...eavy-duty-utility-blades/p-1497636-c-9123.htm


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I can honestly say I've used a plethora of olfa blades!! Started using them probably 15-20 years ago. When cutting permabase for a shower I'd go through 3-4. Tried the black ones and always thought they dulled quicker than the regular ones. Plus, only had to get stitches a couple of times...damn things are sharp!


----------

